# Texas Cichlids.



## Jimothy_Bobbins (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've never kept Cichlids before but when I was looking at fish to put in my new tank I decided on two Texas Cichlids that I just couldn't resist! I've had them home a week or so now and they are great fun to watch digging around and pulling my plants up :lol:

Anyway, just thought I'd join and say hi as I've just stumbled upon this forum while searching for info on them.


----------



## Jimothy_Bobbins (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of my male, hope you like him!


100_2035 by Jimothy_Bobbins, on Flickr

and here he is with the female.


100_2036 by Jimothy_Bobbins, on Flickr


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

Your specimens are beauties! To be more precise, however, they are "Green Texas Cichlids" or "Pearlscale cichlids" (_Herichthys carpintis_), not to be confused with the "true" Texas cichlid, _Herichthys cyanoguttatus_ (which is more appropriately called the Rio Grande cichlid by biologists). Virtually any pet store or online supplier selling Texas cichlids are selling the Mexican species _Herichthys carpintis_ rather than Texas-native _Herichthys cyanoguttatus_, the true Texas cichlid. _H. carpintis_ is arguably prettier anyway so unless you are really concerned about having the species native to Texas, then you're better off with _H. carpintis_.

I recently ordered some _H. cyanoguttatus_ from a "reputable" online cichlid dealer and I came to realize that despite calling them _H. cyanoguttatus_ on the website, they were actually _H. carpintis_. The dealer admitted it when asked directly about it on the phone. I live in Texas and wanted a native Texas fishes tank so was bummed to get _H. carpintis_. Nevertheless, they are doing great in my tank and are really coloring up nicely. Texas cichlids share a common ancestor with Pearlscale cichlids anyway, so they are as close genetically as you can get. Here's a photo of one of my _H. carpintis_:










Just thought I'd share my perspective on these two spectacular cichlids.


----------



## Jimothy_Bobbins (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Rupununi,

Thank you very much for your reply. Glad you like my fish! Yours is lovely too! Thank you for telling me that they are in fact 'Green' Texas Cichlids and for explaining what this means. Could you confirm for me, is the green texas Cichlid actually a Hybrid or is a species all of its own? Just interested..

I am really enjoying watching these guys, to the extent where I am thinking of changing my 4ft comunity tank for a few more Cichlids! Not sure which ones though!

Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## Rupununi (Jan 29, 2011)

Jimothy_Bobbins said:


> Hi Rupununi,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply. Glad you like my fish! Yours is lovely too! Thank you for telling me that they are in fact 'Green' Texas Cichlids and for explaining what this means. Could you confirm for me, is the green texas Cichlid actually a Hybrid or is a species all of its own? Just interested..
> 
> ...


Green Texas cichlids are a distinct species, not a hybrid. The species is Herichthys carpintis.

Here is a nice profile of the H. carpintis:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Herichthys&species=carpintis&id=226

Compare to H. cyanoguttatus:

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Herichthys&species=cyanoguttatus&id=805

Oddly, the profile on the cichlid forum.com website says that H. carpintis has smaller spots than H. cyanoguttatus, but in fact it is the opposite. H. cyanoguttatus has many small, blue iridescent spots whereas H. carpintis has the larger, more greenish/pearly colored spots.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

i also have just picked up a green texas, a female by the looks of it.
pics not great, the fish is very nice though.

























and my new gt









and my red oscar, 
its about 4 inch now


----------

